# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  cjc 1295 and ghrp-6

## DCannon

In a couple of days I plan to start a cycle of cjc 1295 and ghrp-6.

My plan was to do as follows;
150mcgs cjc 1295 - ED/mornings
150mcgs ghrp-6 - 2xED/mornings, pre workout/afternoon

What I was wondering is would I be better of dosing the cjc twice a week at 500mcgs instead of everyday because of its half-life?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## goose

Im a bit limited on time,but can tell you the form that you guys buy CJC needs to be injected daily,twice per day.

So increase CJC to two 150mcg ED shots which will give you just over 2mg per week,it will deliver a good cycle....

----------


## BG

^^Totaly agree, the more I shot the more injects a day the better results I got.

----------


## DCannon

Thanks Goose and BG for you quick replies.

I think I'm going to start the cjc at 100mcgs twice a day just to get a feel for it. If all goes well I'll bump it up to 150mcgs 2x/day afte a week.

One other quick question though, I haven't read anything about if you need to run it every day or take a day or two off per week? Can you over stimulate your pituitary?

Thanks again.

----------


## millionairemurph

Dcannon, what length of cycle are you going to run?

Goose and BG, what is the mininum and maximun lengths to run cjc and ghrp6?

I am planning the same cycle too. I will be doing almost the exact same one, and i will be adding acetylcholineesterase (sp) inhibitors and doing the ghrp6 at 250mcg per shot 2x a day

----------


## DCannon

> Dcannon, what length of cycle are you going to run?
> 
> Goose and BG, what is the mininum and maximun lengths to run cjc and ghrp6?
> 
> I am planning the same cycle too. I will be doing almost the exact same one, and i will be adding acetylcholineesterase (sp) inhibitors and doing the ghrp6 at 250mcg per shot 2x a day


Right now I have enough for 8 weeks but I'm running longer than that, just couldn't get it all at once. I'm also interested in the min. max. cycle lengths.

I remember reading Goose's post on adding in an acetylcholinesterase inhibitor. Sounds very promising. Which one did you end up going with? I was thinking of using HuperzineA.

----------


## goose

> Dcannon, what length of cycle are you going to run?
> 
> Goose and BG, what is the mininum and maximun lengths to run cjc and ghrp6?
> 
> I am planning the same cycle too. I will be doing almost the exact same one, and i will be adding acetylcholineesterase (sp) inhibitors and doing the ghrp6 at 250mcg per shot 2x a day


Lets hope BG can chime in here,im old school and only use HGH,BG has extensive experience with these peptides.



This dude is the master on this topic,worth the read and study if your going to use it.


http://www.professionalmuscle.com/fo...ad.php?t=37381

----------


## DCannon

Awesome Goose, there is some very useful info in that link!!

Thanks.

----------


## DCannon

So far I've been taking the cjc1295/ghrp-6 for a week now. 

I've noticed more energy throughout the day, probably because I'm getting really deep sleep from this. I wake up a little groggy but once I'm up I'm good to go. My dreams have also been pretty vivid.

I have also put on a solid 3-5 pounds. The biggest effect I've noticed is the hunger, I'm always fvcking hungry. After I finish a meal I could eat it all over again. My wife is starting to complain about how much I'm spending on food lol!

In general I just feel really good with lots of energy!

----------


## 956Vette

Very cool DCannon. Reading and noticing more and more reports of energy with CJC. Interesting...did you anticipate that at all?

----------


## Dukkit

awesome

ive been researching this peptide for sometime and am very interested in using it sometime this winter

----------


## DCannon

> Very cool DCannon. Reading and noticing more and more reports of energy with CJC. Interesting...did you anticipate that at all?


No, I didn't anticipate it at all. It's a real nice energy too, hard to explain but I just feel good and ready to go. I was actually feeling exhausted and worn out before I started, so it has made quite a difference.

----------


## 956Vette

> No, I didn't anticipate it at all. It's a real nice energy too, hard to explain but I just feel good and ready to go. I was actually feeling exhausted and worn out before I started, so it has made quite a difference.


I have noticed similar, so I was happy you wrote that  :Wink/Grin:  Keep us posted on your success!

----------


## DCannon

Does anyone know if the hunger side effect of ghrp-6 goes away? I can't fvcking stop eating lol!

----------


## peteroy01

ive read on another board that it takes about 2wks

----------


## Dukkit

oh boy. really? i would so love to increase my hunger for bulking purposes

im def gonna have to get some

----------


## DCannon

> ive read on another board that it takes about 2wks


Hopefully it dies down over the next few days then. It sucks feeling hungry right after you finish eating. Oh well, at least it's helping me gain some weight back that I lost.

----------


## goose

apart from the hunger what else are you noticing?

----------


## Mazzive_T

if you take 100mcg of CJC-1295 + 200 mcg GHRP-6 three times a day, morning, afternoon, evening, both at the same time, do you think you would get the hunger factor each time?

T.

----------


## Mazzive_T

sorry if this is hijacking by the way! il start my own post too.

----------


## DCannon

> apart from the hunger what else are you noticing?


So far a real nice increase in energy and sense of well being. I just feel real good, which says alot since I have kidney failure and have to hook up to a machine each night to clean my blood.

I've also put on about 6 or 7 pounds in the last week and a half. My bodyfat is also down a bit I'd assume as my abs are more defined and my shoulders are showing more striations.

So far I love this stuff!

----------


## DCannon

I'm starting to get pain in my knuckles and wrist of my left hand. I felt this before on HGH but only when I bumped up to 5 or 6iu's/day.

Still feel really good though and my mood is real positive. Could be just my imagination but my shirts feel tighter lol. I've noticed I have a lot more energy with quicker recovery in the gym. I feel stronger as well.

----------


## Dukkit

sounds good so far. 

least you know its working if your feeling the pain in the hands

----------


## millionairemurph

I'm following this thread closely, any updates? How much Hup A are you taking a day and how many times a day?

----------


## DCannon

> I'm following this thread closely, any updates? How much Hup A are you taking a day and how many times a day?


Hey Murph, still feeling really good mentally and physically. I'm taking 50mcgs of Hup A per day but only on gym days because it's in my pre-workout drink.

How are you doing?

----------


## DCannon

Still get real hungry about 1/2 hour post inject as well.

----------


## millionairemurph

> Hey Murph, still feeling really good mentally and physically. I'm taking 50mcgs of Hup A per day but only on gym days because it's in my pre-workout drink.
> 
> How are you doing?


I'm starting my cycle same as yours soon. Just ordered my Hup A ( 200 mcg tabs though) tonight and am considering which place to order from for the cjc and ghrp6. I need slin pins too i guess. I'm running it last few weeks and 2-4 months into ( and past) pct if all goes well

From all of what i read, this combo seems like something one may run from 2 months to a year or more. I am interested to see effects of my own GH and how quickly they come with this combo vs HGH injections. Some HGH logs start out without much to show for a while..

----------


## Dukkit

still watchin this thread

----------


## Mazzive_T

im watching too. Whats hup A and why do u need to take it with the cjc and ghrp?

----------


## Mazzive_T

Ive realised hup A is a acetylcholinesterase inhibitor but why does it need to be taken?

and DCannon, are you still taking 100mcgs cjc 2xED or did u bump it up like u said to 150mcgs cjc 2xED?

----------


## BG

My BF also greatly decreased and seemed to keep lower even after I used both these compounds. I had all the same feelings you did but I didnt have the weight increase, mine stayed the same but bf dropped dramatically. If you do increase the dosage, be ready, I had a hard time keeping up with my metabolism.

----------


## DCannon

> Ive realised hup A is a acetylcholinesterase inhibitor but why does it need to be taken? Here's a copy/paste from one Goose's posts a year ago:
> I know people. have done there research on this.
> You got to use Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors (well the smart ones),they are taken orally, they are legal and readily available for purchase as they are extracted from natural plant sources. They are CHEAP, costing just a dollar or less per day to use in conjunction with CJC-1295. By taking them you can use a lower CJC-1295 dosage and still get much greater results. It totally changes the pituitary system into what I must call the uber-pituitary.
> 
> So for just one buck extra a day and the consumption of an oral pill of a legal, readily available compound, you can ABSURDLY modify the pituitary response to CJC-1295 by suppressing Somatostatin. YOUVE BEEN WARNED, this is INSANELY potent, beyond the design of humanity. BE CAREFUL! So you noobs stay clear!!! Its like being on a drip with HGH.
> 
> This is all my research................have not used it yet. 
> 
> 
> and DCannon, are you still taking 100mcgs cjc 2xED or did u bump it up like u said to 150mcgs cjc 2xED?


I just bumped it up to 150mcg cjc 2xED yesterday so I haven't noticed any difference yet. I did try 300mcg of ghrp-6 last night and slept like a baby.

----------


## Dukkit

everyone ive talked to has recommended to take the cjc 3 times a day. but i know thats rough to schedule

----------


## DCannon

> My BF also greatly decreased and seemed to keep lower even after I used both these compounds. I had all the same feelings you did but I didnt have the weight increase, mine stayed the same but bf dropped dramatically. If you do increase the dosage, be ready, I had a hard time keeping up with my metabolism.


I'm starting to notice the bf decrease now at about 2 weeks in. The reason I'm gaining weight is I lost 30 lbs between February and June due to 3 surgeries I had and the resulting inactivity. Now I'm just finally putting back on all the muscle I lost.

----------


## BG

> i'm starting to notice the bf decrease now at about 2 weeks in. The reason i'm gaining weight is i lost 30 lbs between february and june due to 3 surgeries i had and the resulting inactivity. Now i'm just finally putting back on all the muscle i lost.


nice !!!

----------


## millionairemurph

an increase in appetite and a decrease in bf sounds awesome for keeping muscle during pct if one can eat clean....

any updates?

----------


## DCannon

I'm up another pound or so this week. Body fat is also down a little bit. I feel really solid and pumped all the time. Energy is still nice and consistant. Great sense of well being.
Tendons that I tore are now feeling much stronger. This stack is awesome!

----------


## Dukkit

sweetness
glad to hear your enjoying it

----------


## BG

> an increase in appetite and a decrease in bf sounds awesome for keeping muscle during pct if one can eat clean....
> 
> any updates?


I think it would be great also for when you come off of GH as a "GH PCT". I swear it jump started my natural GH production, I kept losing BF and it stayed off after CJC and GHRP, as opposed to when I come off GH my BF usually increases some.

----------


## Dukkit

> I think it would be great also for when you come off of GH as a "GH PCT". I swear it jump started my natural GH production, I kept losing BF and it stayed off after CJC and GHRP, as opposed to when I come off GH my BF usually increases some.


now that... is an interesting point

hmmm

----------


## OH REALLY

great post im going to add it to my pct

----------


## millionairemurph

How are you loading your pins when you have 2 vials to draw from? Did you get pins that remove from the syringes?

----------


## DCannon

> How are you loading your pins when you have 2 vials to draw from? Did you get pins that remove from the syringes?


I just stick the pin in one vial, draw out how much I want, then stick it in the other vial and draw up some more. Sometimes I'll use two pins one for each vial.

----------


## Dukkit

what week of cjc/ghrp use are you on now?

----------


## DCannon

> what week of cjc/ghrp use are you on now?


I'm four weeks in now, still going strong!

----------


## jklooking

> I just stick the pin in one vial, draw out how much I want, then stick it in the other vial and draw up some more. Sometimes I'll use two pins one for each vial.


Here's a newb question for you:

Did you have to constitute it yourself with bc water or were your vials prepared already?

cheers,
JK

----------


## DCannon

> Here's a newb question for you:
> 
> Did you have to constitute it yourself with bc water or were your vials prepared already?
> 
> cheers,
> JK


You have to reconstitute it yourself. It comes just like hgh.

----------


## Dukkit

i just ordered a small order of cjc and ghrp
gotta slowly buy them as the money comes in. lol

should i keep them in the fridge (no reconsitituted) until i have enough to start the entire cycle. or freezer? i read that you can keep it frozen for up to a year

----------


## BG

> i just ordered a small order of cjc and ghrp
> gotta slowly buy them as the money comes in. lol
> 
> should i keep them in the fridge (no reconsitituted) until i have enough to start the entire cycle. or freezer? i read that you can keep it frozen for up to a year


I keep all my peps in the fridge whether reconstituted or not.

----------


## Dukkit

> I keep all my peps in the fridge whether reconstituted or not.




but im considering keeping them in the freezer cuz i wont be using them for about 3 months

or will they be fine for 3 months in the fridge (not reconsituted) is what im askin?

----------


## DCannon

I think they'd be fine in the fridge. Mine have an expirey date of 2012 on the labels. So I think as long as they are in the fridge they should be ok for a couple years.

----------


## Dukkit

cool

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> i just ordered a small order of cjc and ghrp
> *gotta slowly buy them as the money comes in. lol*
> 
> should i keep them in the fridge (no reconsitituted) until i have enough to start the entire cycle. or freezer? i read that you can keep it frozen for up to a year


haha... I feel your pain bro.. CJC + GHRP isn't cheap! 

Definitely leave them in the fridge. 

I would never freeze them, just out of fear that you could change the compound on a molecular level, once you defrost it.

----------


## millionairemurph

> haha... I feel your pain bro.. CJC + GHRP isn't cheap! 
> 
> Definitely leave them in the fridge. 
> 
> I would never freeze them, just out of fear that you could change the compound on a molecular level, once you defrost it.


i can see freezing damaging th hormones, but not changing the molecules around, once thawed. I am no chemist though. 


Dcannon: how is this cycle goiing for you?? I have a (short) log on mine in the members cycle section

----------


## The Deuce

This whole PEPTIDE thing has started to peak my interest a lot more and more lately... it seems to be all I have been reading up on for the past week...

Yah Cannon how's this coming along for ya??

----------


## DCannon

Quick update,

I haven't had any peptides in a week because I only had enough for 5 weeks and a couple of days before I ordered more I ran into problems with my truck. So I spent all my money repairing my truck. I'll be ordering some more soon so I can't wait for that.

I did get some good news today though. I did a baseline IGF-1 before I started the peptides and my level was 186 ug/L. The normal range on the test is 140 - 410. Today my level came back at 518 ug/L (after 5 weeks of the peptides)! Thats like a 275% increase!

I can't wait to get some more!
Take care guy's.

----------


## Dukkit

thats some good ish right there cannon!! def giving this stuff a run

----------


## 956Vette

> I did get some good news today though. I did a baseline IGF-1 before I started the peptides and my level was 186 ug/L. The normal range on the test is 140 - 410. Today my level came back at 518 ug/L (after 5 weeks of the peptides)! Thats like a 275% increase!
> 
> I can't wait to get some more!
> Take care guy's.


Impressive  :7up:

----------


## millionairemurph

Someon e told me igf levels have to be over 1000 for hyperplasia. I dont know if this is correct or if i am remembering correctly. Does anybody have any numbers for this? 

At least we know your stuff is real.

----------


## ryankely

Everything I ever read says to keep your peptides below -20 untill ready for use.

----------


## DCannon

> Everything I ever read says to keep your peptides below -20 untill ready for use.


I just put mine in the fridge when I got them and they worked fine.

----------


## DCannon

> Someon e told me igf levels have to be over 1000 for hyperplasia. I dont know if this is correct or if i am remembering correctly. Does anybody have any numbers for this? 
> 
> At least we know your stuff is real.


I'd like to see some more info on this as well. 1000 seems pretty damn high.

----------


## ryankely

Ghrp-6 is very stable. I've read for up to 5 years. Cjc-1295 on the other hand is very sensitive. I keep mine in air tight container in the freezer.

----------


## Dukkit

> I'd like to see some more info on this as well. 1000 seems pretty damn high.


x2....

----------


## DCannon

:7up: I got another month of cjc and about 6 weeks worth of ghrp-6.

----------


## Dukkit

kick ass bro. ill be watching

----------


## Dukkit

question... for you and everyone else who has commented on this thread and has ran CJC

have you ran the CJC with the DAC? (drug affinity complex)

ive been searching around for places to get some. 
ive found 2 versions of CJC. 
one thats unmodified CJC
and one with CJC that has the DAC attached

anyone have any info on this?

----------


## peteroy01

i hear most places are selling non DAC as DAC so it would make since to go with the lower price cause thats prolly what you'll be getting anyways.

----------


## Dukkit

gotcha

well the one place states that theres no DAC on it. 
and its alot cheaper. 

just curious if it will work to the same extent as one that has DAC

----------


## 956Vette

> just curious if it will work to the same extent as one that has DAC


Yeah, pretty much...especially when you have to inject GHRP so often. Doesnt make much sense to concern yourself with paying more for dac. Just load both and inject frequent

----------


## DCannon

The cjc I buy say's it's the long acting version with the DAC but I still inject twice a day to be on the safe side. It's worked for me so far.

----------


## Dukkit

the regimen i have planned and one that a few ppl i know whove ran cjc with success is 3 injects a day.

morning.
post workout
pre bed

so guess the dac wont matter

----------


## ryankely

the only difference is it has to be ran everyday,half life of about 10 min.

----------


## DCannon

crazy, vivid dreams are back again! I love them, they seem so real, more like memories than dreams, which is nice when Jessica Alba is in them LOL.

Also hunger is through the roof again. Even after I eat I'm hungry.

----------


## Dukkit

im really dying to xperience that increased hunger. yes yes. lol

----------


## DCannon

> im really dying to xperience that increased hunger. yes yes. lol


It feels like you've never eaten before in your life! LOL

----------


## elitepeptides

> haha... I feel your pain bro.. CJC + GHRP isn't cheap! 
> 
> Definitely leave them in the fridge. 
> 
> I would never freeze them, just out of fear that you could change the compound on a molecular level, once you defrost it.


CJC and GHRP-6 are cheap. Just shop around for the best prices. Type in ghrp-6 price or something in google.

----------


## elitepeptides

> It feels like you've never eaten before in your life! LOL


It seriously does. Have the meal READY before injection.

----------


## Big_B

I have a some cjc on the way, can you help me gain a better understanding of how to reconstitute it, im not really sure why you would do this or how you would do this, thanks

----------


## Dukkit

hows it coming along D?

----------


## DCannon

> hows it coming along D?


It's still going pretty well. I'm up another few pounds and look leaner as well.

Still getting wicked sleep with amazing dreams, actually wake up a little groggy in the morning for the first 20mins. or so. 

Real bad hunger 30-45mins. after ghrp-6, feels like my stomach is eating itself lol. Pretty hungry all day though.

I've got to go see my doctor on Oct.13 though because my PTH level is high again. So I haven't been pushing the weights as heavy lately because it hurts my knee and elbow a bit and I don't want to make them worse. Even with the lighter weights, I feel like I'm still gaining size which is a bonus. :7up: 

All in all, I'm very impressed with the peptides.

By the way now I'm taking
cjc-1295 100mcgs 2x/day
ghrp-6 200-250mcgs 2-3x/day

----------


## DCannon

:7up: I started taking more ghrp-6 because my last order was for 3 vials and the sent me 6 by mistake.

----------


## charris54321

Do you guys think CJC-1295 is worth buying if you're using it alone? Do I need an anti-aromatase med like 6-oxo afterward? How long do you need to cycle it to notice effects? Thanks for your time.

----------


## DCannon

> Do you guys think CJC-1295 is worth buying if you're using it alone? *I'm sure it's worth using alone but the effect are more pronounced when you stack it with GHRP-6*Do I need an anti-aromatase med like 6-oxo afterward? *No.*How long do you need to cycle it to notice effects? *Depends what your goals are.*Thanks for your time.


My answers are in bold.
What kind of results are you expecting?

What are your stats?

----------


## charris54321

my stats are, if you want to call them that.. 6' 245 lbs.. out of shape cardiovascularly and untoned. I do have a big frame and bone structure and i used to work out a lot, even cycling cattle stuff at one time.. (wish i could still get ahold of it!) i'm pretty healthy, despite being out of shape.

my goals are to cut this fat and either lose a LOT of weight and/or gain lean muscle.

i'm currently taking: Alli fat blocker and DHEA 100 mg/24hrs 2 mid-day with a meal & 2 right before bed along with a mutivitamin.

i'm considering hemobolin-250 after reviewing forums showing what appear to be pretty nice results (liver assistance included)... 

Does this help?

----------


## DCannon

Honestly, the peptides aren't what your looking for. If your trying to lose a LOT of weight the peps will take a long time and cost you a LOT of money.

My suggestion to you would be to go to the diet section on this board and the guys there can really help you achieve your goals, in a safe, healthy way.

Take care buddy and good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## 956Vette

> Honestly, the peptides aren't what your looking for. If your trying to lose a LOT of weight the peps will take a long time and cost you a LOT of money.
> 
> My suggestion to you would be to go to the diet section on this board and the guys there can really help you achieve your goals, in a safe, healthy way.
> 
> Take care buddy and good luck


Solid guidance. Back on subject now  :AaGreen22: 

Have you noticed your skin looking any different throughout this experiment?

----------


## Dukkit

> Solid guidance. Back on subject now 
> 
> Have you noticed your skin looking any different throughout this experiment?


x2..


and DCANNON.... nice to hear your noticing weight gain and fat loss again.
plus improved sleep is never a bad thing

----------


## Dukkit

> It's still going pretty well. I'm up another few pounds and look leaner as well.
> 
> Still getting wicked sleep with amazing dreams, actually wake up a little groggy in the morning for the first 20mins. or so. 
> 
> Real bad hunger 30-45mins. after ghrp-6, feels like my stomach is eating itself lol. Pretty hungry all day though.
> 
> I've got to go see my doctor on Oct.13 though because my PTH level is high again. So I haven't been pushing the weights as heavy lately because it hurts my knee and elbow a bit and I don't want to make them worse. Even with the lighter weights, I feel like I'm still gaining size which is a bonus.
> 
> All in all, I'm very impressed with the peptides.
> ...


so your only doing 1.4mg a week of the CJC? ?
i was planning on running 2mg a week. 

but maybe ill start lower and see how it works

----------


## DCannon

> Solid guidance. Back on subject now 
> 
> Have you noticed your skin looking any different throughout this experiment?


I have noticed a difference but it is subtle. I normally have dry skin because of my kidney failure and it's not so dry now. Most people probably wouldn't notice but I do.

----------


## DCannon

> so your only doing 1.4mg a week of the CJC? ?
> i was planning on running 2mg a week. 
> 
> but maybe ill start lower and see how it works


Yeah, I only do 1.4mgs/week beacuse I order 3 vials at a time and this way they last me a month. My IGF-1 levels got over 500 on only 1.4mg/week so I don't see a need to increase the dose. I think your better off speading it out instead of trying too much all at once.

----------


## Dukkit

meant to ask... how do your joints feel on cjc? notice any joint relief? few ppl ive talked to whove used have mentioned that as a positive also.

----------


## DCannon

> meant to ask... how do your joints feel on cjc? notice any joint relief? few ppl ive talked to whove used have mentioned that as a positive also.


My joints feel real good actually.

That is one of the main reasons I'm using the peptides. In February I tore my Quadricep tendon at the knee and my tricep tendon at the elbow. Both my elboe and my knee have felt better since I started the peptides.

Too bad I just ran out of the cjc last night. Still have about 12mg of ghrp left though.

----------


## Dukkit

sounds good. bummer about running out though. start saving! lol

----------


## DCannon

I'll be getting more next week, so no biggie.

I like to have a week off every now and then just to make sure I don't over stimulate my pituitary. Just to be on the safe side.

----------


## DCannon

Hey dukkit,

I meant to ask, did you start a cycle? If so how's it going?

----------


## Dukkit

whoo

not to hijack. just have to share

got my 6 weeks worth of cjc and ghrp in today!
cant wait to start this short burst cycle

hope your doing great bro!

p.s. how important is it to have the stuff refridgerated during shipping?
my shippin took 4 days and it wasnt refridgerated that whole time. thankfully its been 40degrees here though

----------


## DCannon

> whoo
> 
> not to hijack. just have to share
> 
> got my 6 weeks worth of cjc and ghrp in today!
> cant wait to start this short burst cycle
> 
> hope your doing great bro!
> 
> ...


My stuff was never shipped refridgerated, but it was packaged in an insulated bubble wrap. I doubt that it matters that much before you reconstitute it.

Good luck buddy!

----------


## 956Vette

> thankfully its been 40degrees here though


would not have mattered much if it were 100 degrees...  :7up:  good luck!!

----------


## Dukkit

> would not have mattered much if it were 100 degrees...  good luck!!


hah. awesome. thanks bro. waiting on a lil bit of tren . and rewriting my bulking diet. then im starting. oh yeah boy!

----------


## uncgboro

i have been following this thread for some time. Keep up the progress. I just started CJC @ 2.1 mg/wk and 100mcg of HupA and am considering adding the GHRP 6.

----------


## Dukkit

bump

you stilll on cjc/ghrp buddy?

i had a slightt set back. hurt my lower back few weeks ago. got mri lastt night soo as soon as im healed im starting. 

how you doin?

----------


## DCannon

> bump
> 
> you stilll on cjc/ghrp buddy?
> 
> i had a slightt set back. hurt my lower back few weeks ago. got mri lastt night soo as soon as im healed im starting. 
> 
> how you doin?


Damn, hope your back is feeling better man.

I'm doing good. Just re-started ghrp-6 a few days ago. Still gotta order some more and dome cjc. My wife and I have been busy trying to have a baby so I stopped the peptides until we got a pos. pregnancy test (which we just got on Tuesday last week!!). I plan on starting a cycle of test with the peptides in a month or so. :7up:

----------


## Dukkit

well congrats bro!!!!! very cool!!
will this be your guy's first? 

ya know dukkit is a great name.... bahaahaha

----------


## DCannon

Thanks bro!
Yeah it's our first, we're pretty excited.
Dukkit was my first choice but the wife said no. lol.

----------


## Dukkit

hey buddy!

how goes it?

holiday time treating you well?

question... what are your thoughts on using t3/t4 in conjuction with the CJC/GHRP?
i figure since its normally used with Hgh cycles would it be the same benefit as cjc?

maybe ill start a whole thread.
just figured id ask around first.

----------


## DCannon

I'm taking 60mg of t3/t4 (dessicated thyroid) right now so in January when I start a cycle again I'll see how they go together. I would think it would be the same as adding t3/t4 to a gh cycle.

How's your back doing?

Did you start the peptides?

----------


## Dukkit

cool cool

yeah got mri results. 2 bulged discs and degenerative arthritis is lower back. sucky. but doin physical therapy. back in the gym also. look to do gain back another 8lbs natty then start tren and peptides. so ill def update ya!

that was my reasoning behind adding t3 to cjc... since using gh lowers t3 output. but then i got to thinking that you run gh for a longer period of time then cjc on average. so would it be needed. guess it wont hurt to run replacement dose. 20mcg a day or so.

----------


## Grieday09

I have been doing tons of research on these two products peptides and they seem to have some postive research behind them..Plus, talking to some of the guys that have been using them they seem to have a HGH effect when the two are combined...Guys are losing fat, gaining muscle, and improving skin tones ,ect, ect...All the same effects that HGH would have...

anyone on here had experiance these two products ??? Good or bad ???

chris

----------

